# Lots of tails and picky redfish



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Have not been able to get these son of a ******* to bite lately. Casted at dozens Sunday with every color and fly I could imagine and landed only 4. Still an awesome morning though as you can see from these pics


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like fun, I need to finish up some projects & get back out there.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Cool photos. Are you not getting those pods of 'eating" fish to not eat the fly?


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yepp can cast into them 10 timed and maybe get a bite if I'm lucky, they're eating crabs I think and any crab fly I have catches on the slime grass on bottom before they can see it, even with a weed guard that grass or moss is so mushy it just covers my fly


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

A seaducer or small weightless grass shrimp is the only thing I can keep off the bottom and still get a strike


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

Where is this at? Looks great.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I find that a small popper (4 or smaller) like a Dink gets their attention. Color does not seem to matter. I think they see it a a small crab on the surface trying to escape. DO NOT throw right into the middle of them or your leader hitting a tail or back will send them all away. Work it on one side or the other of the outside fish. Just letting it sit still after a couple pops sometimes does the trick. Strip-strike when you feel resistance, not when the blow-up occurs. Awesome pictures. Makes my pulse go up a little.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ive caught them on poppers while they're tailing like that too. Sometimes you have to pop it really hard to get their attention. A VIP popper is not very loud but works great. I dont like using them, but a weedless spoon fly works good for tailers too.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

1/4 oz doa shrimp. Lights out. Put the buggy whipper down pick up your egg beater. Nice pics.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Love the pics!!

My sons & I wade fish for reds in shallow with lots of fine weeds that quickly foul any fast sinking flies. Pretty well negates Clouser, weighted crabs, etc. Poppers will work at time but also can scatter the fish quick.

Others mentioned SeaDucers which work well as they sink slow and do well with slow as retrieve. They are darn easy to tie and you can make up in all kinds of colors to 'match the hatch'.

Below is a pic of a streamer I purchased at Cabelas and it works well. Virtually weedless, casts like a bullet at the bucktail lays back and doesn't hold water during your cast. Its' pretty sparse so does well in the wind.

I'm a fair weather tier and dislike dealing with epoxy but this is an easy pattern to tie. Thus different colors, bars, eyes could be added to "match the hatch". Cabelas put them on sale in their bargain basement for $.85 ea & I bought 4 dozen.

Again beautiful pics.

Pete A.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

jbenny said:


> Where is this at? Looks great.


 Lol. Go to any bay system, do some scouting etc...... Redfish are everywhere in abundance.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

very cool pics!! so jealous.

Hope to get out on the water and see something similar in the next couple of weeks.


----------

